# BingoT's or PartyT's home of great offers & more.



## BingoT (Sep 25, 2009)

BingoT's or PartyT's home of great offers & more.
Many great No Deposit offers for all to see.
Stop on by and check it out.
& please tell me your from here & give where credit is due.
Thank You & All The Best Of Luck To Everyone here.
B-T/P-T/Tom

BingoT's

BingoT's/PartyT'sCasino WatchDog


----------



## BingoT (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone it’s the best time of year for me “Christmas”
At this Christmas season please open your hearts to the many unfortunate
that can’t have Christmas with their loved one’s and  may we all learn to be a giver, not a taker and make this a miracle Christmas for all to enjoy.
I would like to Thank all that know me and know what I do for many and without you this would not be possible.
This year I  foucoused on Children in hospitals and brought them Joy.
I send you from my home to yours Health,Love,Happiness & Peace to all.& God Bless.
Merry Christmas
BingoT (Tom)

If you have some time on your hands please stop by BingoT's/PartyT's and see what's cooking.
I have many great No Deposit offers and more for all to see.

BingoT's

BingoT's/PartyT'sCasino WatchDog

Online Casino Players and Affiliates


----------

